
How to Greet the Dalai Lama - tvon
http://blogs.nybooks.com/post/428727270/how-to-greet-the-dalai-lama
======
tvon
This reminded me of the _If Nerds Can Learn Linux, Why Can't They Learn Not To
Interrupt People?_ story that went around yesterday
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1169875>)

